# hard drive



## BobOpp (Dec 1, 2006)

Can anyone tell me how to pull the Hard Drive on my iMac?
I've gone as far as pulling the bottom cover plate, then the star screws.
The bottom didn't separate from the plastic housing as I'd hoped.
Anyone ever pull a hard drive from these models before?
let me know if you can help - thanks


----------



## ArturoYee (Nov 10, 2006)

Have you tried Apple website?
http://www.apple.com/support/manuals/imac/index.html​
Apple manuals helped me disassemble and re-assemble several models.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, there are 3 different imacs. so which one do you need to know about?
g3 aka "candy drop"








g4 flat panel aka "flower pot"








g5/intel flat panel aka "floating screen"


----------

